# Hot water faucet pipe thumps then flow slows down.



## Ron The Plumber (Jun 7, 2006)

Sounds like a washer is loose in either the hot side of the faucet or in the hot side of the shut off valve.


----------



## DIY-Indy (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks! So I need to remove everything after the shutoff valve, the flexible supply host and stem, then make sure there isn't anything clogging it or loose?


----------



## biggles (Jan 1, 2008)

its wierd that it went up to the second floor hot water only...how about draining the HWH from the bottom valve on it,and leave the hose on the drain off valve vent all the hot water faucets in the hose.at the problem sink somehow take a line from the cold water shutoff and connect it to the hot water shutoff...open the cold and with that pressure flush the hot water riser to the second floor back down into the HWH and the runoff hose out of the bottom of the tank.to flush the tub hot water line....cap the shower head line open up the cold,and then the hot to flush it down also to the HWH.when done give the shower head pipe and tub fill a good run.


----------



## hammer (Feb 18, 2008)

As Ron said - check the faucet first and then the valve for loose or broken washers. If not - I could see a stone or even a chunk of solder inside the line which moves up to the 90 before the valve inside the wall. if that is the case, then you would have to get into the wall and cut the line , then remove the debris and then re connect the pipes and then repair drywall etc. where you gained the access to the pipe. Good Luck.


----------



## Double A (Sep 10, 2006)

Check the washers, make sure they are in good shape and tight. These cause most of the complaints of thumping and hammering while water is in use.

As for the debris, I tend to doubt it. It might get carried up there by flow, but it would make its way to the first real restriction and get stuck there. If that is an elbow on the second floor, its just gonna fall back down again or make the turn and not be stuck. Shutting the water off when its hot for a minute or two then turning it back on should delay the onset of thumping if it didn't make the first turn.


----------



## DIY-Indy (Mar 15, 2008)

Hi,

I appreciate everyones feedback... Keep it coming.

I'm hoping to work on it this weekend. I'll let you know how things progress.

Before the 1st thump, the water from the hot water faucet runs fine with good pressure for about (30 sec) until it heats up. After I turn off and on the water and the water is warm-hot, the water runs fine with good pressure for only about (5-10 sec) then I get another thump and I loose pressure again.

Before a thump the pressure is OK, after a thump the pressure is reduced if I leave the hot water running.

Thanks again...



Double A said:


> Check the washers, make sure they are in good shape and tight. These cause most of the complaints of thumping and hammering while water is in use.
> 
> As for the debris, I tend to doubt it. It might get carried up there by flow, but it would make its way to the first real restriction and get stuck there. If that is an elbow on the second floor, its just gonna fall back down again or make the turn and not be stuck. Shutting the water off when its hot for a minute or two then turning it back on should delay the onset of thumping if it didn't make the first turn.


----------



## Double A (Sep 10, 2006)

DIY-Indy said:


> Hi,
> 
> Before the 1st thump, the water from the hot water faucet runs fine with good pressure for about (30 sec) until it heats up. After I turn off and on the water and the water is warm-hot, the water runs fine with good pressure for only about (5-10 sec) then I get another thump and I loose pressure again.
> 
> ...


Yuppers, this is really sounding like a bibb washer.


----------



## ricoscoro (Jul 14, 2009)

Whatever happened? I have similar problems. Basement shower head lost significant pressure about a week after water heater installation. The sink and toilet seem to be fine. The basement bathroom was brand new installation from 2006. The upstairs bathtub has lost pressure as well on the faucet but not the shower head. Confusing.

The basement shower head did have some white stuff coming out of it shortly after the lost pressure issue started.

Any suggestions?



DIY-Indy said:


> Hi,
> 
> I appreciate everyones feedback... Keep it coming.
> 
> ...


----------



## ricoscoro (Jul 14, 2009)

Correction, both my upstairs shower head and bathtub faucet have lost power. I removed the showerhead downstairs and found 2 of the 3 inlet holes plugged with some heavy duty mineral rocks. After removing, the basement shower head works great like before. Upstairs, I removed the shower head but found nothing. I have not yet disassembled the bathtub faucet to check it out, I hope all the gunk is in that unit.



ricoscoro said:


> Whatever happened? I have similar problems. Basement shower head lost significant pressure about a week after water heater installation. The sink and toilet seem to be fine. The basement bathroom was brand new installation from 2006. The upstairs bathtub has lost pressure as well on the faucet but not the shower head. Confusing.
> 
> The basement shower head did have some white stuff coming out of it shortly after the lost pressure issue started.
> 
> Any suggestions?


----------

